

Trends in Data Modeling - skempe
http://www.dataversity.net/trends-in-data-modeling/

======
nwenzel
What is this going to look like for document stores, columnar databases,
key/value pair and other so-called NoSQL databases where the data (or the
map/reduce program) is the model? I'm interested to see how these products and
vendors evolve. Informatica was pretty quick to jump on the Hadoop train.

